# way OT



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/mrsa/DS00735 This is what my 3 year old granddaughter has. She was admitted to the hospital last night with MRSA in her blood, an enlarged lung, and pneumonia. My 2 year old grandson has been sick so he's also going to be checked for it. I'm trying to keep my older (12 yo) granddaughter's mind off of it and keep her busy. If you wouldn't mind could you keep these kids in your prayers please?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jan, prayers for your little one. Hugs!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I will keep your grandchildren in my thoughts and prayers. My sister and brother both had mrsa and it is very complicated. They are however clean of it now so it can be treated. I am praying for good news!

Jacklyn


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I will be thinking of your granddaughter and she and you will be in my prayers. I can't imagine how helpless her parents feel right now, as I have a four year old daughter and am sooo desperate when she is feeling "off."


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Jan, I am so sorry to hear about this, but am glad that she is being treated. Most likely they have her on (Sp??) Vancomyocin, which is the strongest drug out there (to my knowledge) for MRSA. My son had two severe MRSA infections, the first got into his bone & he had a slight amputation, and the second in his leg, but so bad he was hospitalized on IV. 
The good news is that they were able to treat it, and get him clean of the MRSA which had colonized in his body for a few years!

If I learned anything from this, a really good infectious disease specialist is what you want!! 
My prayers and thoughts go out to your family and I hope for a quick recovery of your little granddaughter!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Jan...most definately...I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Prayers going up for your sweet little ones! 

Suzy


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ You can bet I'll be praying for them...and the rest of you, too! :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sending up prayers for your entire family. My sister got MRSA while in the hospital recovering from surgery and they transferred her to another hospital where there was an infectious disease specialist. She was really sick and stayed for a while, but she is home and fine now. I know you are worried sick and just continue to ask everyone for prayers....because prayers do work. Please keep us informed and I will be keeping you and your grand childen in my prayers.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing your grandchildren speedy and healthy recovery. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

prayers are being sent your way Jan:angel:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Jan, I can just imagine your devastation and feelings of helplessness. God bless the children, their parents and their sister who must be scared to death. You're all in my prayers.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jan, what frightening news. Your grandchildren are in our prayers. Keep us up to date.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jan--if she was just admitted last night to the hospital, they won't know for sure if she has MRSA (unless they did blood cultures at a doctor's office.) They run blood cultures first which takes a minimum of several hours to cuture out as an infection looking like staph and then they have to determine if that is resistant the the methicillan antibiotics and that takes several more hours. 

They may have her on antibiotics in case it is MRSA because they are seeing this infection acquired from the community now.

Your grandchildren and your entire family are in my prayers.

Cheryl


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jan, I am so sorry! I'll be praying for your grandchildren for a full recovery!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh goodness, Jan! How awful  They are indeed in our prayers. :kiss:

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Jan.....Saying special prayers for your Grandchildren.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jan, I'll be praying for your grandchildren and your entire family!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- Your family is in my thoughts.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan, you and your family are in my prayers. My Dad was diagnosed with MRSA when he was very ill. He pulled through it, and as sick as he was with emphysema, he never developed a full blown case. I hope your granddaughter gets well soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Jan. We will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jan,
You and your grandkids are in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated on how things are going.


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Sending prayers out to you and your :angel:'s.*


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

I am so sorry to hear about your little grandchildren. I will be praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll be praying for your little angels Jan.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Prayers for you and your little one.... prayers of healing and comfort. May He bless and keep you and your family.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, I'm sorry to hear about your grandbabies. All of you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Let us know how they are dong.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

We will keep ALL of you in our prayers. I will check back for updates often.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Jan,

I will keep your grandchildren in my prayers. Special hugs to you too because I'm sure everyone is leaning on grandma for support. Keep us updated.

Hugs,
Sharon


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Jan--if she was just admitted last night to the hospital, they won't know for sure if she has MRSA (unless they did blood cultures at a doctor's office.)
> Cheryl


Thanks everyone for the prayers. You're right Cheryl, it does take a while to get the results. She was taken out of pre school a few days ago because of a fever and went to the doctor. I knew she had sniffles but when her doctor kept calling my house looking for my daughter yesterday I knew something wasn't right but he couldn't tell me what it was until after we found my daughter. My daughter had MRSA a few years ago and at that time they didn't think to check for it so she had it for months but she didn't have it in her lungs. Now I'm hearing some hospitals do an automatic swab as soon as a person is admitted to their hospital to see if they have it. 
This little doll is a firecracker and with all these prayers I know she'll be ok. Trying to keep my 12 year old grandkiddo's mind off of it, I played her word games. Egads, she makes my brain really work!! No way would I go on a show that asks if you're smarter then a 5th grader now. I'd be out of there in nothing flat.
Thank you all from the bottom of my heart and to those of you that have dealt with it I send you hugs. I hope all are ok. Sorry, I don't have a lot of time to be online right now but am thinking of you.:grouphug:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Jan:

Just wanted to let you know-hugs are being send to you & your whole family-and special puppy kisses to your granddaughter & grandson. And yes you are right I could not even begin to do that show-Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader.

Pat/Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

We are sending prayers your way and are hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jan, I will keep your grandkids in my prayers. Please keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, Jan, that's terrible. I will keep your grandchildren in my thoughts and prayers and hope for a quick recovery.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing...send lots of :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## benimble (Feb 21, 2008)

Sending lots of well wishes and prayers!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My mom had a MRSA infection about a year ago. It cleared up with antibiotics, but it really scared her. Your granddaughter is in my prayers.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jan--I m sorry--I was really hoping that your grand daughter did not have MRSA. That being said, it is treable with IV antibiotics. You and the grandbabies(what the heck--throw in the kids, too) are in my prayers!!

Please keep us posted!!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

My mother and sister in law had MRSA. My mothers was in the area of her heart (acquired after cardiac surgery). She was highly allergic to Vanc so was desensitized over period of time.
My daughter published after doing her thesis on MRSA. She swabbed home surfaces, switch plates remote controls, toilet seats, kitchen surfaces, etc. All homes had a child and pet. I will ask if they picked up MRSA on the household surfaces but I think they did find some. They also found some other infectious germs in the homes, some serious. 
I hope your granddaughter responds quickly to the treatment and that her sibling is clear. Will be sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, please keep us updated! I'm thinking of you and your family today, :kiss:

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my Jan, I just saw this post. I am so sorry to hear about your grandchild having this infection. It is nasty! I will keep her and your family in my prayers.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and your family. I pray that all will be well with them..hugs to you all!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Checking in for an update. Still praying for everyone.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I will keep you and your Grandkids in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Just checking in...still thinking of you and praying for your grandkids.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too = Jan, any news??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I sent her an email and will keep an eye out for her on iChat. I hope all is well and your grandaughter is on the mend.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry your little granddaughter is going through this. Prayers and positive thoughts being sent your way for her quick and complete recovery.

(((hugs))) Jean


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Just checking in. Healing thoughts and prayers to you and your family:hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, hope your grandkids got taken care of and are on their way back to a happy and healthy life!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:grouphug::angel: Jan, I certainly will be keeping your grandchildren and all of you in prayer!!! :angel::grouphug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

Just checking in to see if there is any news. We are thinking of you and your grand kids.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Just saw this thread Jan...

I pray all is going good.....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ginny said:


> My mother and sister in law had MRSA. My mothers was in the area of her heart (acquired after cardiac surgery). She was highly allergic to Vanc so was desensitized over period of time.
> My daughter published after doing her thesis on MRSA. She swabbed home surfaces, switch plates remote controls, toilet seats, kitchen surfaces, etc. All homes had a child and pet. I will ask if they picked up MRSA on the household surfaces but I think they did find some. They also found some other infectious germs in the homes, some serious.
> I hope your granddaughter responds quickly to the treatment and that her sibling is clear. Will be sending positive thoughts.


Wow Ginny, you all really went through heck! I didn't know they could desensitize a person for a rx allergy. That's really fascinating to read about. I'd like to hear how they did it. I'd like to hear more about your daughter's thesis also in a pm. I'm guessing it's all over and is just a matter if it enters our body when the immune system is a little low.
I have great news. My grandson just has sniffles and my 3 year old is going to be just fine fine fine!!!!!!!!!!!! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Life is good. What a blessing for people who keep others in their thoughts and prayers.
Since your Mother has this behind her, our sheriff just passed away yesterday or the day before after open heart surgery because he got a staff infection. What a shame for his family. 
I'm a happy happy happy grandma!!! (who got her behind kicked by a 12 year old in word games) LOL 
:cheer2::juggle::cheer2:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jan, what an answer to prayer! I'm so happy that your precious grandkids are going to be OK! Great news!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

Great news!!! :whoo: I am so happy that your precious little ones are going to be just fine.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What good news, Jan! I'm sure you were all scared silly, but it's great the outcome was positive.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That's great news Jan, I am happy to hear your grandkids are doing good and you got your but kicked LOL


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

so glad your granddaughter is okay!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

HOW WONDERFUL :clap2:
I know you are so relieved to see her doing okay. I also have a 12 year old grandson that kicks my butt playing video games... we love Starfox. I getting much better after "hours" of hitting those buttons...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ What a relief!!! I'm so glad all turned out well.


----------

